# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Tick tock.

## Jerrybaldy

Inside 
The wide eyed boy is playing with matches 
Building dens 
Walking to school 
Drinking water from the tap 
Wet faced 
Wolf whistling 
Laughing too loud 
With yellowed teeth 
Receding gums 
Moles and warts 
As I swing toward the sun
Fishfingers for tea 
And gout 
Hernia and grass stained knees 
Jenny died last Friday 
Charlies got a shadow 
That aint a rabbit 
I saw a double rainbow 
It landed in the field 
Where the cowslips grow 
Ears growing hairs 
Lets have a game of war 
We can be on a bus 
And I can have a bomb. 
Kaboom 
Lets look at the good porn
Where she doesnt want to 
And we rape like the Vikings 
With horns in our hats 
Macho men shagging 
Eye lids sagging can no longer 
Jump the hedge 
My Edge is a soft verge 
I have a butter knife in my pocket 
And Im going to do you
Good.

----------


## AuntShecky

A bit of stream-of-consciousness going. I see. You still have that strong, distinctive "voice." If CloudFlare lets you edit, please, please, please dump the unnecessary apostrophe in Vikings. Simple plural just need an "s."

Somewhere on this site from years and years ago is a piece o' er, verse by yours fooly titled "I Jave a Butter Knife and I Know How to Use It."

Good to see ya postin' again,Lad.

----------


## Hawkman

Tick-tock, tick-tock, waiting for death. 
Why do we wait so long?
It seems to take for ever
to run out of breath...

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Thanks Auntie and Hawk. Wow it’s like old times . It was a mash up of boy and man as I’m sure you saw. Running out of breath for me can go on forever Hawk. I’ll never be ready. Hope you are both well and happy.

----------


## prendrelemick

Great stuff Jerry - Charlie's got a shadow That ain't a rabbit.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Thanks for picking up on that line Pren. Good to know it was got. Thanks again.

----------

